# My first lemon drizzle cake



## Scott-180 (Oct 1, 2018)

Hi Everyone,

I thought I would share my first lemon drizzle cake attempt with you. 

Now, before I start, I must confess that, despite being in my 30's, I was actually supervised throughout by my mum!I did everything myself but in the interests of transparency, I must disclose that she gave close supervision for the duration of the procedure.

So, I started by creaming together 4oz of margarine and 6oz of sugar. I then added 2 large eggs, 6oz of self raising flour, 3 table spoons of milk, the zest of 1 lemon and 1 teaspoon of baking powder and mixed it all together until it was nice and smooth.

I then poured it all into a baking tray, lined with grease proof paper/baking parchment and popped it in the oven at 160℃ (320℉) for about 30 minutes. 

While it was in there, I juiced 2 lemons into a jug and added enough sugar to create a lovely, sweet, lemony sludge, which I then poured all over the cake whilst it was still in the tin. 

I suggested piercing the cake several times in order to let the juice soak into the cake but this was swiftly and sternly vetoed by my mum. I attempted to stand my ground on this and a small argument ensued but in the end, I bowed to her superior knowledge and duly backed down. ( I think I will try it next time).


----------



## Just Cooking (Oct 1, 2018)

Looks delicious and... there is nothing wrong with learning from mom, no matter your age..  
Ross


----------

